# Fromm beef frittata



## JessicaLynch (Feb 20, 2013)

Has anyone given that to their dogs and it make them sick? I received a sample of it from a pet store to try on Mia and it gave her diarrhea and she seemed to have tummy ache. Was it the food or was something else the blame? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MMS (Aug 2, 2012)

What are you feeding her normally? How often do you change Mia's food? Was it super runny liquid or just an increase in occurrence? 

Giving a dog a new brand (or even a new protein source) just "out of the blue" can often cause upset tummy. That's why it is recommended to transition slowly. Even my pups (who get a change of brands a/o flavors often) sometimes don't take so well to a new food at first. 

Also, if she really liked it and seemed to scarf it down, she may have a tummy ache from getting a lot of air in her system. Or the food may not have agreed with her - that is totally possible too.

ETA: We have not used this flavor yet. We just tried our first bag of Fromm and got the Pork flavor. I haven't noticed any troubles with it (though I can't say I'm a fan of the giant orange poops we've been getting). Though, come to think of it, Stella has been pooping A LOT more often since we switched.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

1. How much did you give? It could have been due to over feeding. 

2. Have you been feeding Fromm or was this the first bag of an entirely new brand of food? If you didn't transition her properly over a few days it would make her sick. 

3. Has she ever eaten beef before? Sometimes beef doesn't sit well with some dogs due to allergy or intolerance. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## JessicaLynch (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm in the process of switching from science diet to Fromm. Past month month and a half I've been transitioning her to the wild game bird and she's been fine. Last week got a sample of the surf and turf she was fine this week I got a sample of the beef and she maybe had four bites of it and that was it she didn't want anymore so I threw away and within an hour she had diarrhea. She has ate cooked beef but not beef dog food. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

JessicaLynch said:


> I'm in the process of switching from science diet to Fromm. Past month month and a half I've been transitioning her to the wild game bird and she's been fine. Last week got a sample of the surf and turf she was fine this week I got a sample of the beef and she maybe had four bites of it and that was it she didn't want anymore so I threw away and within an hour she had diarrhea. She has ate cooked beef but not beef dog food.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Seems like beef may not agree with her. I feed Fromm as well and have chosen to not use the beef frittata because Toby has a sensitive tummy. I've heard of many dogs that don't tolerate beef. I plan to rotate all the other flavors. So far he's been on game bird and salmon tunalini with good results. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## JessicaLynch (Feb 20, 2013)

I figured it was the beef doing it but I wanted to double check. I trust everyone on here with opinions about stuff. It's nice to have a place to ask questions and get opinions. Thank you so much 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MMS (Aug 2, 2012)

Yup, sounds like the flavor didn't agree with her. Good thing you just got the sample pack!


----------



## JessicaLynch (Feb 20, 2013)

Today's update: Mia has firm stools once again so I threw out the beef dog food. She's her happy self again. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MMS (Aug 2, 2012)

YAAAAAAAAAY Mia!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm glad she's doing better 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------

